# Floating Cabin Permit in South Texas



## liquidatetexas.com

Baffin Bay Floating cabin Permit in Meadows NO CABIN/ NO STRUCTURE Just Permit
South Texas
Reduced to $45,000
May be willing to trade for boat truck or both. Cash preferred
The permit is for a cabin with the dimensions of 40' x 22' and is considered a substantial cabin and is larger than most. There isn't a structure as it was washed up on the Padre Island National Seashore and has since been removed. No cabin or liability with this cabin permit all you need to do build the cabin to theses pecs and put it back in the meadows. There are approximately 140 of these permits still left in Texas and they just keep dwindling every year from people losing their permits and they are not allowing more of these. This is a rarity and a great opportunity to gain a beautiful place to accommodate your families fishing needs and make memories.

361-443-0000


----------

